# Marbling & Colour Changes



## Special (Jan 4, 2018)

When I bought my boy Finn at the start of February he was 90% white with little light blue flecks. It was like fate because I had been admiring white and blue marbles for weeks and decided thats what I wanted. I went into my local fish store as I wanted to change out my filter for a sponge filter and thought heck I'll go check what bettas they have in stock. Lo and behold there he was, my dream betta who just had a fresh water change and was bright and active. 
I noticed the next day his white was a little more blueish than the day before and week later his bottom half was blue and half his fins too. 
A month later there he is 90% blue haha with some white speckles on his head and almost butterfly markings on his fins. 

I don't think he'll get any darker and I think he'll keep his white face and fins for a little while longer, at least I hope. 

imgur link: https://imgur.com/a/hy1HT


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey, the thing about marbling is that it means the color may change. Sometimes it will cha ge subtly and stop and sometimes the change is continious, marbling bettas are super fascinating but a challenge to determine how their coloring will turn out

he is such a handsome boy, his coloring is so vibrant.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marble is unpredictable, depending what color gene it affects. The duration or when it changes are also unpredictable. But in general they often start dark color, change to light color, then back again to dark color. Usually they return to their original dark color. But sometimes they could change into a new color or, once dark colored, they change further into a new color. . . . . Since I prefer to work with specific colors and patterns, I find marbles frustrating


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't say that I'm a big fan of marbling genes because all my recent bettas marbled, turned blue and became identical... When I bought my current betta, I knew I should have gone for a red one. Well, I went for a koi betta with different shades of blue, white and red. He turned blue and red bicolour after a few months. I wish the red gene were more stronger


----------

